# decisions decisions



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 20, 2019)

two really nice high end bike,s for sale  might be around the same price if the deal work,s out........ trying to bring my collection up to a higher standard... can only afford one...vote for schwinn or elgin give me your vote which one would you go for... not looking for conversation just vote ,s  thank you for your support ..................


----------



## bike (Nov 20, 2019)

Robin any day


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 20, 2019)

Could be the best Robin on the planet? Or 1 of 30 Ranger champions....hmmmmm


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 20, 2019)

Robin, hands down


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 20, 2019)

The Robin. That is a VERY nice schwinn though.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 20, 2019)

Robin........


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 20, 2019)

Five votes, so far, for Robin zero for Schwinn.

I'd say close the deal on the Robin before someone beats you to it.


----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2019)

Why not both?


----------



## lounging (Nov 20, 2019)

Schwinn all day for me but will the guy separate his 3 pack and ship?


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 20, 2019)

Robin.
Ride on,
Sean


----------



## John G04 (Nov 20, 2019)

I like schwinns 90 percent of the time but the Robins way cooler. 2 speed suicide shifter, amazing original paint, what more do you want?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 20, 2019)

Elgin any day of the week....


----------



## fattyre (Nov 20, 2019)

Ranger.  Although I’m very sad that I can’t look at it in Cycle Smithy any more.


----------



## tryder (Nov 20, 2019)

The Elgin deserves its own room. The Schwinn a room with a couple of others.


----------



## gkeep (Nov 20, 2019)

Holy wheels Batman! Go for the Robin!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 20, 2019)

Do you really have to ask??


----------



## Barto (Nov 20, 2019)

Robin for sure...nothing beats that tank


----------



## Maskadeo (Nov 20, 2019)

Sell half of your bikes and buy both!!!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 20, 2019)

I THINK I GET THE POINTI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOOK,S LIKE IT THE  ROBIN HANDS DOWN..................... thanks guys for the input


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 20, 2019)

Buy what you like.
You’ll never regret it.
Others opinions are what congressional hearings are for. Lol!


----------



## Beads (Nov 20, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> I THINK I GET THE POINTI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOOK,S LIKE IT THE  ROBIN HANDS DOWN..................... thanks guys for the input



Can’t believe the Robin is still available!! 
If I had the cash it would be in Canada by now.


----------



## Dave K (Nov 20, 2019)

Robin


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 20, 2019)

The Robin gets my vote.


----------



## kreika (Nov 20, 2019)

Rockin Robin, tweet tweetle tweet!!!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 20, 2019)

Robin, it is a very sweet bike.
Hammerhead


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 20, 2019)

So...one thing that _I _would consider is if this bike to be ridden...or displayed. I've passed on some amazing bikes because they were just too nice of a preserved original. I ride just about all of my bikes, so I'd feel terrible ripping off those original tires & riding that amazing saddle. Some bikes are best left untouched. Just something to think about.


----------



## stoney (Nov 20, 2019)

Go for the one you like, the one you can live with spending your money on. I knew it would come down to be the Robin. My thought is, both bikes may be the finest example of their breed. I would go for the Ranger. My reason, I like the design better, to me it is a smoother cleaner design. Robin to me is awkward ( I am going to get beat up for saying that ). I know they do not come around as often. I would have to spend my money on the bike that is stylistically more appealing to me, the bike I could enjoy looking at for a long time. I feel that is what it comes down to. My thoughts. You have a tough decision, congratulations.


----------



## highship (Nov 20, 2019)

I'd like to have your problems...

Oh ya, I'd go for the robin.


----------



## John G04 (Nov 20, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> So...one thing that _I _would consider is if this bike to be ridden...or displayed. I've passed on some amazing bikes because they were just too nice of a preserved original. I ride just about all of my bikes, so I'd feel terrible ripping off those original tires & riding that amazing saddle. Some bikes are best left untouched. Just something to think about.
> View attachment 1098921




Buy the robin as a show rider and then the schwinn to race down hills


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 20, 2019)

This one


----------



## higgens (Nov 20, 2019)

Sell all your Schwinns and buy Elgin’s


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 20, 2019)

Isnt ANYONE gonna say buy the ROBIN??     Oh ..wait..


----------



## DaGasMan (Nov 20, 2019)

That 2 speed shift lever is something else. Robin vote here.


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 20, 2019)

Robin leads the way


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 20, 2019)

Personally, I would sell about 90% of your bikes and start upgrading to some blue chip top shelf bikes. You already have a good start with the Aerocycle. Think quality over quantity.


----------



## then8j (Nov 20, 2019)

Are you going to start another “wait for it....” thread when the robin is shipped?


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 20, 2019)

The Robin is marked Sold, did you get it Hoarder?!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 20, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> The Robin is marked Sold, did you get it Hoarder?!



no  it ok i am looking at some more bike,s i can,t get,em all plenty more fish in the sea ready to be caught


----------



## THE STIG (Nov 20, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> no  it ok i am looking at some more bike,s i can,t get,em all plenty more fish in the sea ready to be caught




that's why you don't show them here


----------



## vincev (Nov 20, 2019)

THE STIG said:


> that's why you don't show them here



I agree.All these comments left the door open and gave enough clues for somebody to make the move.I guess this thread ends with no solution or decision.


----------



## THE STIG (Nov 20, 2019)

vincev said:


> I agree.All these comments left the door open and gave enough clues for somebody to make the move.I guess this thread ends with no solution or decision.




it'll make for a better "wait for it " thread


----------



## Boris (Nov 20, 2019)

FWP


----------



## steve doan (Nov 20, 2019)

My friend has the Shaft Robin I would vote for the Schwinn.  Steve Doan


----------



## 1motime (Nov 20, 2019)

Sometimes you just have to move.  FAST!


----------



## vincev (Nov 20, 2019)

Boris said:


> FWP



Please explain what FWP means in your world.In mine it is....*FWP* means "Friend With Privileges" Thankfully you are not my friend...


----------



## Boris (Nov 20, 2019)

vincev said:


> Please explain what FWP means in your world.In mine it is....*FWP* means "Friend With Privileges" Thankfully you are not my friend...




First World Problem


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 21, 2019)

made somebody jump


----------



## Beads (Nov 21, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> made somebody jump



Makes your decision easy now....but don’t make two members jump!!!


----------



## vincev (Nov 21, 2019)

Coach Phil Jackson used the word "bohica" a lot    "Bend Over Here It Comes Again"


----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2019)

The Robin was the way to go. I'd take it over the ebay bluebird or the schween ranger any day.


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 21, 2019)

Agree w/ Catfsh, ebay bluebird, now that the robin is spoken for.


----------



## THE STIG (Nov 21, 2019)

Ebay BB is a mess under the paint


----------



## 1motime (Nov 21, 2019)

THE STIG said:


> Ebay BB is a mess under the paint



Looks like a poor brazing job that has let loose on a broken frame.  These things rot...


----------



## bricycle (Nov 21, 2019)

I'm confused.....


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 21, 2019)

bricycle said:


> I'm confused.....



me to


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 21, 2019)

bricycle said:


> I'm confused.....






catfish said:


> The Robin was the way to go. I'd take it ebay the ebay bluebird or the schween ranger any day.




I think Ed meant to say "I'd take it OVER the Ebay Bluebird any day.


----------



## higgens (Nov 21, 2019)

I would definitely rather have the blue bird! Are people really scared to repair and repaint a bicycle frame? You might as well go straight to the top instead of beating around the bush


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 21, 2019)

My unsolicied advice is that when you consider dropping this kind of coin you should have enough knowledge to make a decision with relying on group consensus. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nashman (Nov 21, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> My unsolicied advice is that when you consider dropping this kind of coin you should have enough knowledge to make a decision with relying on group consensus. V/r Shawn




That's what the CABE is for? To solicit opinions from others you trust to help you make a decision you admit you are not qualified to make. Does your comment suggest that a person that isn't an expert ( or have deep pockets$$) cannot buy a high end bicycle? It's an exclusive "club"? Well that's just sad. Not what the CABE or the hobby is about in my mind. Chime in group if you agree.

What kind of message does that send to new members? Not everyone has DEEP pockets or are as informed as people such as...well you Shawn. I admit, I'm still a student of the hobby after 35 + years, but have humility and admit it. I've been in contact with an old pal Leon Dixon over the last week, and he has given me lots of food for thought on the hobby ( again), and lots of cool info, pictures, and his classic humour. He's Class all the way, just as he was back in the 80's...I digress.

People with more money and knowledge than myself on anything ( funny, the Robin comes to mind?) neither intimidate me or put my enthusiasm for the hobby off kilter. I have so many great Cabe buddies, and enjoy the banter, info, pics, and above all, we are ALL EQUAL no matter what our pocketbook/bank acct. says, or if you don't know a Rocket ray from a prewar loader. We are all just people trying to have fun. Cheers, Bob


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 21, 2019)

Nashman said:


> That's what the CABE is for? To solicit opinions from others you trust to help you make a decision you admit you are not qualified to make. Does your comment suggest that a person that isn't an expert ( or have deep pockets$$) cannot buy a high end bicycle? It's an exclusive "club"? Well that's just sad. Not what the CABE or the hobby is about in my mind. Chime in group if you agree.
> 
> What kind of message does that send to new members? Not everyone has DEEP pockets or are as informed as people such as...well you Shawn. I admit, I'm still a student of the hobby after 35 + years, but have humility and admit it. I've been in contact with an old pal Leon Dixon over the last week, and he has given me lots of food for thought on the hobby ( again), and lots of cool info, pictures, and his classic humour. He's Class all the way, just as he was back in the 80's...I digress.
> 
> People with more money and knowledge than myself on anything ( funny, the Robin comes to mind?) neither intimidate me or put my enthusiasm for the hobby off kilter. I have so many great Cabe buddies, and enjoy the banter, info, pics, and above all, we are ALL EQUAL no matter what our pocketbook/bank acct. says, or if you don't know a Rocket ray from a prewar loader. We are all just people trying to have fun. Cheers, Bob





Whoa there Bob. Nothing like that at all. This is why you have a group of friends that you trust for advice and use the PM function, email, or phonecall for. Putting what you're interested in on blast is the quickest way to lose a deal in my book--oh wait that's what happened. That said it's no one else's fault if you drop that kind of coin and get burned so a little (lot) of self-education can save you a lot of money and heartache down the road.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2019)

bikewhorder said:


> I think Ed meant to say "I'd take it OVER the Ebay Bluebird any day.




Yes! Stupid auto correct...


----------



## Nashman (Nov 21, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Whoa there Bob. Nothing like that at all. This is why you have a group of friends that you trust for advice and use the PM function, email, or phonecall for. Putting what you're interested in on blast is the quickest way to lose a deal in my book--oh wait that's what happened. That said it's no one else's fault if you drop that kind of coin and get burned so a little (lot) of self-education can save you a lot of money and heartache down the road.




I think for this particular prospective buyer, he really wanted a group forum input before he committed, and if he got "sniped" so be it, it wasn't meant to be. We don't ALL have a "small club of experts" to PM like you seem to have, BUT not need.. We don't all have your knowledge and bank account Shawn.  Putting it out there globally within the Cabe, it helps us all on knowing the procedure of buying off the Cabe, or elsewhere. LEARN, Help one another. You'll feel better about a purchase and your forum/Cabe site. No buyer remorse. You feel supported in your decision.

If you show keen interest on the Cabe or any site, you may get the "auction" mentality where another buyer will just want to beat another interested party. Sometimes a "Dog in the manger" if you know your fables. Or.... as you suggest, a person's attention ( this  Robin has been up for quite some time) may be drawn to a bike/part he/she wasn't aware of. Big deal. Life goes on.

Getting "burned" as you say should never happen to anyone. Yes, it is not always the buyers fault. ( or sellers if they are not aware or lazy). Some people don't take the time ( or hourly expense?) to describe an item accurately, therefore sending an item that is not represented in whole honestly. That's when the" burn" happens. Sad.

( AGAIN)...Usually a new Cabe member has not set up a group of seasoned collectors, so as far as PM'ing people, it's not feasible. Even new Cabers may not be well versed in the message "system", I'm still learning myself. We are all not as keen and user friendly with computers or have the time or access to information as you do. I hear you are an expert in many areas. That's admirable, but not the norm for many of us.

That's where we count on or Cabe Brothers and Sisters to help us. Go for the Schwinn. For what it's worth, I think the Robin is more unique, but there is always another. Respectfully.... Bob


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 22, 2019)

Nashman said:


> I think for this particular prospective buyer, he really wanted a group forum input before he committed, and if he got "sniped" so be it, it wasn't meant to be. We don't ALL have a "small club of experts" to PM like you seem to have, BUT not need.. We don't all have your knowledge and bank account Shawn.  Putting it out there globally within the Cabe, it helps us all on knowing the procedure of buying off the Cabe, or elsewhere. LEARN, Help one another. You'll feel better about a purchase and your forum/Cabe site. No buyer remorse. You feel supported in your decision.
> 
> If you show keen interest on the Cabe or any site, you may get the "auction" mentality where another buyer will just want to beat another interested party. Sometimes a "Dog in the manger" if you know your fables. Or.... as you suggest, a person's attention ( this  Robin has been up for quite some time) may be drawn to a bike/part he/she wasn't aware of. Big deal. Life goes on.
> 
> ...




My post was not about me or my bank account so I'm not sure why you keep going there. Obviously BH has been on here a while and isn't a newb. His bank account or credit line seems to be pretty healthy if he's in the market for these sorts of things. He also has access to the same folks I, or you do through PM so I'm not sure where your perception comes from.  I answer email and phone calls daily from people I have never met and freely offer my advice as do many others I know. Again, it was simply advice to be taken or discarded it makes no difference to me. I won't even go into the "Getting Burned" comments you make because its obvious that you think everyone should either perform a thorough inspection of every item or just not sell. BTW let me know when you find another Robin that nice. I know of at least a few Rangers as nice as the one shown. This is where a little knowledge or at least knowing who to reach out to can help you make a good decision. Building a collection whether you have a couple hundred or many thousands to spend should be about satisfying yourself not the masses.


----------



## THE STIG (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Nashman (Nov 22, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> My post was not about me or my bank account so I'm not sure why you keep going there. Obviously BH has been on here a while and isn't a newb. His bank account or credit line seems to be pretty healthy if he's in the market for these sorts of things. He also has access to the same folks I, or you do through PM so I'm not sure where your perception comes from.  I answer email and phone calls daily from people I have never met and freely offer my advice as do many others I know. Again, it was simply advice to be taken or discarded it makes no difference to me. I won't even go into the "Getting Burned" comments you make because its obvious that you think everyone should either perform a thorough inspection of every item or just not sell. BTW let me know when you find another Robin that nice. I know of at least a few Rangers as nice as the one shown. This is where a little knowledge or at least knowing who to reach out to can help you make a good decision. Building a collection whether you have a couple hundred or many thousands to spend should be about satisfying yourself not the masses.




Hey Shawn, thanks for your reply and input. It's not news that your "time is money" as you referred to inspecting a bicycle you'd sell would warrant $25.00 hr., & was not close to your daily wage/worth your time, and you obviously have a huge blue chip collection of bikes. Anyone on the Cabe have seen pictures, I assume some have been seen in person. Cool.( I wanted to buy a Calendar last year from you, but it wasn't worth $$ your time to ship to Canada)

That lifestyle and success you enjoy probably came from hard work and education. I salute that, your collection and lust for the hobby, PLUS helping others. Not everyone has your "people skills" and outgoing bravado, and can reach out one on one or rally the troops ( no pun intended) on a prospective $10K ride. Lets say BH has a roll of dough$$. He chose ( as others have) to "put it out there" for the masses to help him decide. He has given me the public "nod" ( "like " if you wish?) and Pm'd his confirmation of that.  My perception was right.  Some of us do things "our way" not your way. You have your advice, and we have ours. We listen and make a choice.

Getting "burned" is a whole different topic and does anyone like getting "burned"? Irresponsible and lazy sellers could minimize that, or just be honest and say you don't have the time or knowledge to effectively represent this item, so "buyer beware". 

To assume there is not a nicer example out there is wrong. Are we all that sure? Is anyone's ego that BIG? Do you have a crystal ball? If Shawn doesn't know of one, then it doesn't exist? It's the nicest "known" in the hobby, but beyond that is just speculation. Not everyone displays or shares their treasures, and even with the internet, some people don't even know what they have. Many people don't care what it's worth, or choose to share it's existence. I see some rare bikes show up on the Cabe all the time. Not everyone is on the communication/ social media highway. I don't have a cell phone anymore/hate 'em. I don't need one. I like my privacy. I don't do Facebook. Am I a "Rube"?,.... maybe. That doesn't make me any less a person than those that do.

BH did reach out. He has a little knowledge ( like me) but wanted to "tap" the common man/woman, and the experts all in one swoop. One statement I do agree with is after all is done, you need to be happy if that's your goal, not what others think you should have. Some people collect for status though, or investment, and it's all about "the money".

I'm glad we can "agree to disagree" on a few points Shawn? Have a great day!  Bob


----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Nov 23, 2019)

Take Robin for sure. If you can get Batman or Nightwing go for it!


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 23, 2019)

Robin, Batman, Nightwing
In that case, I rather have Batgirl............


----------



## Nashman (Nov 23, 2019)

CWCMAN said:


> Robin, Batman, Nightwing
> In that case, I rather have Batgirl............
> View attachment 1100437




* I agree!*


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 23, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> two really nice high end bike,s for sale  might be around the same price if the deal work,s out........ trying to bring my collection up to a higher standard... can only afford one...vote for schwinn or elgin give me your vote which one would you go for... not looking for conversation just vote ,s  thank you for your support ..................
> View attachment 1098785
> 
> View attachment 1098788



Ranger"s got my vote. Good luck. Razin.


----------

